# amule 2.3.3 - gui freezes



## tingo (May 15, 2022)

trying to run amule 2.3.3 installed from a package here. The gui works when I start amule, but soon after (within a minute or two) it prints this message in the shell I started it from

```
(amule:4687): GLib-CRITICAL **: 12:58:08.132: Source ID 721 was not found when attempting to remove it
```
and the the gui is frozen solid - not even window updates. I can start with an empty ~/.aMule directory, but as soon as I have a working configuration and have restarted amule, the gui freezes.
This on

```
root@kg-quiet:~ # freebsd-version -ku
12.3-RELEASE-p5
12.3-RELEASE-p5
```
amule and everything else is installed from packages

```
root@kg-quiet:~ # pkg -vv | grep url
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly",
root@kg-quiet:~ # pkg info amule\*
amule-2.3.3_3
```
Additional info: amule slowly eats away at the memory until swap is exhausted and amule is killed. In top I can see that it climbs 5G, 10G, 15G, etc until it is killed because of out of swap.
this is a bit annoying, because the previous version of amule was working well...


----------



## larshenrikoern (May 15, 2022)

You might try out amule-devel instead


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2022)

Yes - amule-devel works. Thanks!
(I see that it uses wx28-gtk2 instead of wx30-gtk3 that amule 2.3.3 uses. Perhaps that is the reason)


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 15, 2022)

I cant reproduce that problem.


----------



## tingo (May 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> I cant reproduce that problem.


You mean that amule 2.3.3 works without problems for you? Care to share more details?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 16, 2022)

tingo said:


> You mean that amule 2.3.3 works without problems for you? Care to share more details?



I have launched it with existing configuration and there was no glib error.


----------



## tingo (May 17, 2022)

I was thinking of details like:
- FreeBSD version?
- installed from package or ports? (if package, latest or quarterly repo?)
- what options (if installed from ports)?


----------



## bob2112 (Jun 17, 2022)

I found that when I rename ~/.aMule the problem goes away until I give it some actual work to do, such as adding downloads or sharing files. It comes back after a short period of activity. I saw the same thing when I first updated I was able to use it for a while and do a search or two before the lock-up kicked-in.   It doesn't suprize me if someone was able to launch amule without error.

I'm not sure the GLib error is relevant. It was reported here between 2013 and 2019 in Ubuntu in several applications, with the warning mostly not being associated with any other problems.

I'm using quarterly packages, has this already been fixed in the latest packages?


----------



## bob2112 (Oct 20, 2022)

I switched to amule-devel, and it worked until the last quarterly update, but it's now dumping core with a segmentation fault.


----------



## tingo (Oct 22, 2022)

FWIW, I'm still running this

```
root@kg-quiet:~ # freebsd-version -ku
12.3-RELEASE-p5
12.3-RELEASE-p5
root@kg-quiet:~ # pkg -vv | grep url
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly",
root@kg-quiet:~ # pkg info amule\*
amule-devel-11065_2
```
yes I know - I don't update that machine very often.


----------

